# Best Service's Emotional Cello



## constaneum (Jan 24, 2015)

Best Service announced their upcoming product lineup, "Emotional Cello". Wonder how good will this Cello be compared to Embertone's Cello. Articulation listing seems pretty awesome. >8o


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jan 24, 2015)

constaneum @ Sat Jan 24 said:


> Best Service announced their upcoming product lineup, "Emotional Cello". Wonder how good will this Cello be compared to Embertone's Cello. Articulation listing seems pretty awesome. >8o




No demos?


----------



## Lassi Tani (Jan 24, 2015)

http://www.bestservice.de/en/emotional_cello.html

Mid March 2015.

No demos yet, they said they'll present it at NAMM.


----------



## Mystic (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm hoping Embertone will do an update on Blakus soon and that it can match the emotion of Tina Guo Acoustic Cello.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jan 24, 2015)

Mystic @ Sat Jan 24 said:


> I'm hoping Embertone will do an update on Blakus soon and that it can match the emotion of Tina Guo Acoustic Cello.




IMHO - Tina is the standard to beat/ measure to. next gen on solo instrument(s).


----------



## blougui (Jan 26, 2015)

Rob Elliott @ Sat Jan 24 said:


> Mystic @ Sat Jan 24 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm hoping Embertone will do an update on Blakus soon and that it can match the emotion of Tina Guo Acoustic Cello.
> ...



And now we have the artisan series from Spitfire Audio


----------



## Best Service Wolfgang (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi VI Control users,

all NAMM visitors had the chance to hear the Emotional Cello in full action at the show. 
People who could not attend, need to be patient. We will release audio demos very soon. What else can I say: it will be worth the wait :D 

Best regards
Wolfgang


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jan 28, 2015)

Best Service Wolfgang @ Wed Jan 28 said:


> Hi VI Control users,
> 
> all NAMM visitors had the chance to hear the Emotional Cello in full action at the show.
> People who could not attend, need to be patient. We will release audio demos very soon. What else can I say: it will be worth the wait :D
> ...




Audio demos are fine but for me I decided to purchase on a vid 'walk-through' (as if I WAS TRYING IT OUT FOR THE FIRST TIME). Thanks for this consideration.


----------



## Mystic (Jan 28, 2015)

Best Service Wolfgang @ Wed Jan 28 said:


> Hi VI Control users,
> 
> all NAMM visitors had the chance to hear the Emotional Cello in full action at the show.
> People who could not attend, need to be patient. We will release audio demos very soon. What else can I say: it will be worth the wait :D
> ...


Fantastic news, Wolfgang. Really interested to hear what this sounds like.


----------



## Lassi Tani (Mar 16, 2015)

Mid March is here , I guess a bit more waiting still.


----------



## Mystic (Mar 16, 2015)

Just saw the price on this (€ 259). For that cost on a solo cello, it better be the best solo cello that has ever hit the market and remain so for a long time. Was actually really disappointing to see that. :\


----------



## constaneum (Mar 16, 2015)

i've been waiting for the news for this baby as well since they mention it'll be release mid of March but still no release news yet.


----------



## TatsuArekku (Mar 16, 2015)

Sorry if it seems like I'm hijacking the thread, but is Tina Guo Acoustic Cello really that much better than Blakus Cello? Do others agree it's the standard to beat? How does Tina Guo and Blakus stack up to the new Artisan Cello from Spitfire?

And yeah, €259? Wow. Those articulations sure do sound fun, though.


----------



## constaneum (Mar 16, 2015)

Tina Acoustic Cello has limited articulations and it's mainly focusing on phrases. It's mainly a phrase base library anyway. Tone wise i found it nicer than Embertone's Blakus Cello (this is personal preference) but control wise, I'll have to say Blakus is better. You can't control vibrato in Tina's and the legato scripting seriously need improvement. Embertone sure puts lots of efforts in terms of providing the range of articulations.

I personally own and like Tina Guo's a lot but i have to say it's more oriental sounding for her cello. It has some kind of slur legato transition (they call is Seamless Legato) notes for certain notes to make it sounds nice but trust me, you won't always want to have such slur sound when u want it to be just normal legato transition without slur and this is built it & automated, you cant control it.

Spitifre's Artisan Cello sounds quite good also but too bad its performance patch isn't aperformance legato patch . I was hoping that they'll include performance legato like what they did with some of the BML series which has performance legato patch. Kinda surprise that Artisan violin & cello doesn't include this.


----------



## TatsuArekku (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks, constaneum, for those details!


----------



## quantum7 (Mar 17, 2015)

LOVE the Tia Guo Cello. I just wish Cinesamples did more articulations with it....and I really wish they had sampled higher ranges of her cello. I am composing my next album which will feature Tina, thus am using the Tina Guo library for the composing, but the lack of higher notes is killing me!!!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Mar 17, 2015)

quantum7 @ Tue Mar 17 said:


> LOVE the Tia Guo Cello. I just wish Cinesamples did more articulations with it....and I really wish they had sampled higher ranges of her cello. I am composing my next album which will feature Tina, thus am using the Tina Guo library for the composing, but the lack of higher notes is killing me!!!




+1 - many have asked if the range will be extended - no answer yet but I bet they did well on this library and are considering it (or doing it now).


----------



## TatsuArekku (Mar 17, 2015)

Rob Elliott @ Tue Mar 17 said:


> quantum7 @ Tue Mar 17 said:
> 
> 
> > LOVE the Tia Guo Cello. I just wish Cinesamples did more articulations with it....and I really wish they had sampled higher ranges of her cello. I am composing my next album which will feature Tina, thus am using the Tina Guo library for the composing, but the lack of higher notes is killing me!!!
> ...



https://www.facebook.com/cinesamples/po ... 09365?_rdr

Not quite the same, but a solo strings library nonetheless.


----------



## Lassi Tani (Jun 5, 2015)

It's here! http://www.bestservice.de/en/emotional_cello.html

Walkthroughs here: https://www.youtube.com/user/bestservicegmbh/featured

I think the demos are super and it seems to be flexible after seeing the walkthroughs. I especially like the attack knob to add more attack to a beginning of non legato note, and it has harmonics too! I just don't always like, when people demo solo string libraries and play poly.


----------



## MA-Simon (Jun 5, 2015)

Well I have to take everything back! 
This seems to be an amazing library.

So much stuff. A creazy amount of articulations. It has all the features.
Unfortunally I am not in the marked for a cello lib right now. Just. Bought a new piano.
But it seems very useable.


----------



## FriFlo (Jun 5, 2015)

Wow! That sounds nice! And finally someone who's done really almost anything I can think of ... gotta buy that soon! Honestly, I found the legatos mostly good, the rebowing sounded artificial to me, but those short notes are REALLY good!
All in all this library seems to have a good sound and very much flexibility.


----------



## prodigalson (Jun 5, 2015)

wow! great tone, insane amount of articulations and it seems like a very intuitive and flexible interface with a solid amount of functionality. 

Pricey but it seems like it could be worth it. It'll be interesting to see how Cinestrings Pro and Hollywood Solo Cello stack up against this...


----------



## constaneum (Jun 5, 2015)

Seems like a really good one!! It's articulations really captures my attention. Price wise is fair for the offered articulations. I think nobody will be able to beat that amount of articulations. Hopefully they'lol sample Violin next!! Gonna checkout how good is the portamento though. Cinesamples most likely only come out with essential articulations, basing on experience with their other libraries and if not mistaken, they,re not into the idea of sampling portamento as previously mentioned.


----------



## Udo (Jun 5, 2015)

Even has useable flageolet legatos!


----------



## constaneum (Jun 5, 2015)

Looking forward to their release of Emotional Violin before deciding to opt for Cello as well. Prefer a more complete set of solo library recorded from the same Hall


----------



## marcotronic (Jun 6, 2015)

Wow! I'm just watching their walkthrough videos and I'm really impressed. Seems like finally someone is doing it right!

Marco


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jun 6, 2015)

constaneum @ Fri Jun 05 said:


> Looking forward to their release of Emotional Violin before deciding to opt for Cello as well. Prefer a more complete set of solo library recorded from the same Hall



Yes - this interface is WELL THOUGHT thru. Good player. Can the developer tell us when the violin (and viola) will be released? Excellent tool. Many thanks. Btw - given the vast amount of articulations - the price is competitive.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jun 6, 2015)

Can you guys consider putting together a MASTER patch on the 'single patches'? They are excellent and this would help work flow.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jun 6, 2015)

this makes being poor that much harder...


----------



## John Walker (Jun 6, 2015)

marcotronic @ Sat Jun 06 said:


> Wow! I'm just watching their walkthrough videos and I'm really impressed. Seems like finally someone is doing is right!
> 
> Marco



Wowie. I agree I think that sounds awesome. Great amount of arts. The fast spics and staccato sound excellent.


----------



## wexberg (Jun 7, 2015)

Wow, I actually love the sound. On my to-buy list.
Edit: I just watched the single patch video, I'm buying tonight. Wow.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1l_tuniFUk
Watch the whole thing if you can (10mins)


----------



## constaneum (Jun 7, 2015)

I've watched all the walkthroughs. I'm waiting for them to release the Violin and Viola first before deciding to buy the entire series for ease of mixing since all three will be from the same hall/room/studio.

The only downside of this library seems to be the Portamento function. Perhaps portamento function isn't well shown in the walkthrough. Hopefully someone is able to create a demo which is more convincing on the portamento side. =D


----------



## re-peat (Jun 8, 2015)

There is no downside to this library, other than (1) it’s a sample library and (2), the tiny fact that it needs Kontakt 5.5.5, the AU-plugin of which stubbornly refuses to get validated by Logic 9.1.8 running in Mavericks.

First time in the history of human civilization, I'm of the opinion, that a solo string instrument has been sampled the way it should it be sampled: intelligently, carefully, meticulously and insightfully. Clearly recorded and programmed by a team of extremely well-prepared people who fully understand how an instrument needs to be captured in order for it to result in an amazingly versatile, sonically satisfying and musically convincing sampled emulation.

The portamento works great, as does *everything* else. Mixing-wise, this cello is recorded rather dry — part of the reason why all of its articulations and note-transitions work so well — so you can place it in any environment you like, provided you have the tools and the knowledge to do so.

Quite remarkably, this cello is unbelievably agile and responsive, even at the softest dynamics, meaning that it never drags its feet (no matter what phrase or ornamention you throw at it) the way nearly all other solo and ensemble string samples do. 
At the same time, it also excels at broad, expressive lines (again, across the entire dynamic range) and it offers all the articulations one needs to render — almost effortlessly — just about any melody or phrase you might ever want to give to a virtual cello. 

Been testing it extensively over the weekend — loading Kontakt 5.5.5 in VEPro —, and I haven’t run into a single disappointment yet, which, I can tell you, has *never* happened before. There’s no stand-out weak samples, no recording debris, no rumble, no sloppy programming, no inconsistencies in timbre when moving between articulations (which is an extreme rarity in sample libraries), … in short: there’s not a single trace of the carelessness, lazyness or incompetence that we are all too often forced to put up with when buying sample libraries these days. No need here for an announcement of the developer that he's already working on an update that will correct some of the most glaring flaws and bugs — that’s what usually happens, isn’t it? — because there’s simply nothing here which needs urgent correction. (If this library never gets an update for the rest of its life, it’ll still and always be excellent value.) Most impressive. And what a refreshing change from nearly everything else that’s out there.

Even if one happens to prefer the tone or timbre of other sampled cellos, there is, I think, no denying that this, all things considered, gets as close to what a discerning, critical and serious musician hopes and expects a high-quality sample library to deliver.

This is not another one of those amateuristic $50-$150 toy libraries which seem to be all the rage these days, nor is this a library that tries to dazzle you with celebrity names, star soloists or inflated producer egos (but invariably fails to deliver on content and quality), no, this is an honest, serious and ‘deep’ tool by people who were determined, and clearly spared no effort, to get it absolutely right. And they very much succeeded. 
The new benchmark for acoustic instrument sampling, as far as I’m concerned, and the first solo string library that is truly deserving of the tag ‘professional’. A sampled cello, in short, that I immediately want to write a little concerto for. That’s how inspiring it is. And its quality tells me it will work.

Outstanding product.

_


----------



## Blackster (Jun 8, 2015)

Impressive! .. If they only put together a complete cello section like this ... or even a complete strings choir! o/~


----------



## Lassi Tani (Jun 8, 2015)

I have Blakus Cello, Artisan Cello and Tina Guo Cello, and I thought I wouldn't need to have more celli. After reading re-peat's review, I think I gotta get this one too, because it seems to offer a lot. With educational discount, it's only 159€.


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 8, 2015)

WOW!

And also those pizzicatos and spiccatos!

o/~

My father always said: "Water is much more than *only* water!"
This Cello seems to be much more than a cello.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 8, 2015)

Damn you for pulling me in, Piet. I went and listened to the walkthroughs after your triple A rating. All I can say is- holy moley. Maybe the best sampled instrument I've ever heard, and if the ease of use is what it appears to be, the bar has just been raised in a dramatic way. Is it demanding of CPU cycles or disk speed?


----------



## tmm (Jun 8, 2015)

I was listening to the walkthroughs while prepping some breakfast for the family, and caught myself pausing and just listening a number of times. They really got it right, this sounds incredible. The price is out of my impulse buy range, and I'm not in need of a solo cello library right now, but I may have to pick it up anyway, and may have to start writing more for solo cello.

The price is far more than justified; there's a reason a Murcielago costs more than a Civic, right? (it's not just the name)


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 8, 2015)

I think I reported myself! Damn tiny buttons- mods please ignore whoever I misfired at.


----------



## Kaufmanmoon (Jun 8, 2015)

Skipping through the demo's it appears all the sounds have the FX reverb setting on.

I'd love to hear what the cello sounds like dry.


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 8, 2015)

I like Emotional Cello very much.
Have you seen the 'What´s up speedy' video with the Gui in action?
Very impressive!


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Jun 8, 2015)

Wow. Now that's what a cello should sound like.


----------



## Lawson. (Jun 8, 2015)

Just watched all the walkthroughs, and I gotta say this is the best sampled solo string instrument I've ever heard. Absolutely stunning. The "vivid" keyswitch was fantastic. Never heard anything that realistic before.


----------



## wexberg (Jun 8, 2015)

Yep. Yep. Yep.
I agree with everyone here, this is by far the most detailed sample library I've ever dealt with. One needs to read/see/hear nothing else but Piet's post; in my 4+years of lurking here, I've never seen him give such praise. 

There is something I read a few weeks ago that all this brings to light.
_"Soon the whole world will be technically able. And that’s going to force creatives to work on their vision. In the past, the people at the top were the ones who could buy the gear. But I want the people at the top to be the people with the best vision. I think we’re about to see the true creatives rise above the rest. It’s not just a technological revolution, though. It’s existential as well. The things that used to define a photographer and a filmmaker — gear, technical know-how — those things have never been less important. In fact, they hardly matter at all. Now, more than ever, it’s vision that counts."_

It's companies like this, producing these types of libraries, that allow the vision of the artist to flourish. Don't get me wrong, if the vision isn't there, the library won't make much of a difference, but if it is there, this library will be an invaluable asset. 

This is masterfully done. Harmonic Subtones, you guys are officially the leader in instrumental sampling in my books. If your future products follow the same nature, I am in 100%.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jun 8, 2015)

wexberg @ Mon Jun 08 said:


> Yep. Yep. Yep.
> I agree with everyone here, this is by far the most detailed sample library I've ever dealt with. One needs to read/see/hear nothing else but Piet's post; in my 4+years of lurking here, I've never seen him give such praise.
> 
> There is something I read a few weeks ago that all this brings to light.
> ...



+1 - can you imagine these guys producing the viola and a couple of violins - same approach. Whoa!


----------



## Madrigal (Jun 8, 2015)

Very very impressive


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jun 8, 2015)

Wow, I dont have the time to look at this now, but when Piet recommends it so glowingly, it must be something special - on my list! 8)


----------



## lucky909091 (Jun 8, 2015)

I think it is beaten.....


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jun 8, 2015)

Hey Harmonic Subtones,

Why don't you join the conversation here?

.


----------



## Przemek K. (Jun 8, 2015)

They are probably taking a well deserved break


----------



## Przemek K. (Jun 8, 2015)

NYC Composer @ Mon Jun 08 said:


> ... Is it demanding of CPU cycles or disk speed?



Even during betatesting it was quite lite on CPU and disk (hdd), and this on my old workstation.


----------



## feck (Jun 8, 2015)

Damn that looks and sounds great. Looks like they have even bested VSL Solo Cello with the amount of articulations and bowing here. Awesome.


----------



## constaneum (Jun 8, 2015)

I couldn't agree more !! LOL !! Besides, I really can't imagine the amount of articulations offered for a library size of just 5GB++??? Correct me if i'm wrong but i'm seeing 5GB++ from Best Service website. I really wish they're sample Viola and Violin as well. Not sure whether it'll happen or not. Keeping my fingers crossed !


----------



## Dan Mott (Jun 8, 2015)

The same he is playing in the demo is the type of stuff that sample libs have struggled with for a long time in the past. To actually have a lib that plays like that is pretty groundbreaking. Not to mention the cello ACTUALLY sounds good.


----------



## tmm (Jun 9, 2015)

Actually, just listening to the demo songs... strangely, the walkthrough vid playing sounded more 'real' to my ears than the demo songs. Different players / programmers, of course. They still sound great, just not as jaw dropping to me as the sound in the walkthrough. Sounds maybe like the result of passing straight sheet music MIDI into VIs.


----------



## mmendez (Jun 9, 2015)

What an amazing library! Hadn't paid much attention to it until I read re-peat's comment. Very impressed so far. Hopefully they'll release a violin and viola to go along with this one.

Miguel


----------



## reddognoyz (Jun 10, 2015)

Does anyone have this in hand? It's seems too good to be true. 

I am wondering if it feels "laggy" like some legato vi's do

Also is this a boxed only product? I want (almost) instant gratification


----------



## ryanstrong (Jun 10, 2015)

The rebow legato is JUST what I've been looking for. Sounds amazing.


----------



## ryanstrong (Jun 10, 2015)

reddognoyz @ Wed Jun 10 said:


> I am wondering if it feels "laggy" like some legato vi's do



I am wondering the same thing..


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 10, 2015)

From Piet:

"Quite remarkably, this cello is unbelievably agile and responsive, even at the softest dynamics, meaning that it never drags its feet (no matter what phrase or ornamention you throw at it) the way nearly all other solo and ensemble string samples do. "


----------



## ryanstrong (Jun 10, 2015)

NYC Composer @ Wed Jun 10 said:


> From Piet:
> 
> "Quite remarkably, this cello is unbelievably agile and responsive, even at the softest dynamics, meaning that it never drags its feet (no matter what phrase or ornamention you throw at it) the way nearly all other solo and ensemble string samples do. "



Welp that does it for me... will be purchasing.


----------



## Niah (Jun 10, 2015)

Thank you all for this thread, it would have been a damn shame to miss this groundbreaking virtual instrument..

It seems like it's finally what some of us were waiting for all of this time.

The articulations included on this instrument are really impressive and I don't think I have seen anything quite complete like this in a long time.

I wish the videos focused more on the softer dynamics though.


----------



## VgsA (Jun 10, 2015)

Here's my official demo if you want to hear one more. It's still not uploaded to the BS site, so here you go!

https://soundcloud.com/abel-vegas/50-mi ... ve-the-sky


----------



## Przemek K. (Jun 10, 2015)

Kaufmanmoon @ Mon Jun 08 said:


> Skipping through the demo's it appears all the sounds have the FX reverb setting on.
> 
> I'd love to hear what the cello sounds like dry.



So, after updating Kontakt to its latest version I finally could replace the betaversion with the official one. I just played something, nothing fancy,I didn't tweak much besides a few keyswitches , a bit CC1 and velocity tweaks. Out of the box.

Here the dry version (stereo patch):
Emotional Cello Test Dry

Here the wet version ( stereo patch - standard settings):
Emotional Cello Test Wet

Here the dry version (mono patch):
Emotional Cello Mono Test Dry

Here the wet version (mono patch - standard settings):
Emotional Cello Mono Test Wet

Hope this can be of some help for those who want to hear it completely without fx.


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 10, 2015)

Przemek K. @ Wed Jun 10 said:


> Kaufmanmoon @ Mon Jun 08 said:
> 
> 
> > Skipping through the demo's it appears all the sounds have the FX reverb setting on.
> ...



When I click your links it says: *Error (403)
It seems you don't belong here! You should probably sign in. Check out our Help Center and forums for help, or head back to home. *


----------



## Przemek K. (Jun 10, 2015)

Fixed, should work now.


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 10, 2015)

Przemek K. @ Wed Jun 10 said:


> Fixed, should work now.



What a great sound! Thks for sharing! o-[][]-o


----------



## reddognoyz (Jun 10, 2015)

boxed version only?


----------



## Przemek K. (Jun 10, 2015)

reddognoyz @ Wed Jun 10 said:


> boxed version only?



You can choose between a boxed or download version, as far as I know.


----------



## fratveno (Jun 10, 2015)

constaneum @ Mon Jun 08 said:


> The only downside of this library seems to be the Portamento function. Perhaps portamento function isn't well shown in the walkthrough. Hopefully someone is able to create a demo which is more convincing on the portamento side. =D



Anyone?


----------



## reddognoyz (Jun 10, 2015)

yes i saw a dl on their website, must've missed that.


----------



## constaneum (Jun 10, 2015)

Basing on the demos i've heard so far, Portamento doesn't seem that convincing to me. Not sure whether how good a portamento sounds depends on the musician's composition programing? Just wondering....Other that that, the library sounds pretty good.


----------



## Kaufmanmoon (Jun 13, 2015)

Lovely stuff, great to hear the samples dry and very impressed

Thanks Przemek K.


----------



## Przemek K. (Jun 13, 2015)

@ Kaufmanmoon: 
Glad I could be of some help

@constaneum:
what exactly is it about the portamento you don't find convincing? How long the 
portamento needs to get to the destination note or something else?


----------



## fratveno (Jun 13, 2015)

Sitting through the walkthroughs, I was initially puzzled by the portamentos as well. Having worked with many world class cellists in my life, I've never experienced a portamento drawing that much attention to itself. Also, I had the feeling the portamentos were sliding through half-steps, rather then being a subtle stepless slide between two pitches. These were my initial impressions, and I haven't investigated this any further. I'm sufficiently impressed with this VI overall and will download it as soon as I'm back in my studio.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jun 13, 2015)

fratveno @ Sat Jun 13 said:


> Sitting through the walkthroughs, I was initially puzzled by the portamentos as well. Having worked with many world class cellists in my life, I've never experienced a portamento drawing that much attention to itself. Also, I had the feeling the portamentos were sliding through half-steps, rather then being a subtle stepless slide between two pitches. These were my initial impressions, and I haven't investigated this any further. I'm sufficiently impressed with this VI overall and will download it as soon as I'm back in my studio.



I own it and agree - the portamentos are too pronounced - but the port 'volume' (and speed) helps tailor to your cue specific - of course both controls are midi CC assignable.


----------



## constaneum (Jun 14, 2015)

Base on what i've heard so far, the note transition to portamento part sounds a bit sluggish or you call it less responsive. Sounds like as if it's not connected that well. Lots of other solo violin libraries also have this common problem. The most convincing library to date on portamento is Trio Broz' Violin. Other than that, this library sounds superb in my opinion, basing on the walkthrough videos. 

I'll rate this library 9/10. =D


----------



## Monkberry (Jun 14, 2015)

Just picked this up yesterday. I have say, I'm surprised how good it is. Indeed, a lot of thought went into this. I had purchased Artisan Cello a couple of days before but it falls short in articulations and overall control. This one makes me smile!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jun 14, 2015)

The 'single patches' are superb and VERY useful across many applications/uses. Developers (if you are watching this thread) - please cover similar ground for any future solo violin / viola libraries.) The playability of the 'legatos' are wonderful but these sustains were quite a nice surprise.


----------



## constaneum (Jun 14, 2015)

Developers, please consider releasing Violin & Viola as well before i consider buying the current Cello which is in my top " to buy list ". I don't want to buy and own just one instrument and ended up with the need to buy other developers' full soloist library in order to complement Violin & Viola. It'll be redundant and a waste of money for some of us poor musicians who can't afford to grab too many great libraries out there.


----------



## Harmonic Subtones (Jun 16, 2015)

Hello to everybody in this thread! 
This is Gabriel & Magnus from Harmonic Subtones.
Looks like we are a little late to the party and we want to apologize: it took a while until our user account was activated. But now we are here and try to answer your questions.

But first of all:
Thank you for that warm welcome for our first release, the "Emotional Cello".
We are overwhelmed by the positive feedback! And we are very happy that our intension is been recognized, our intension to build a Solo Cello - VI that is simply playable and flexible and that sounds pure and natural.



@Rob: thanks for your kind words!


> Can you guys consider putting together a MASTER patch on the 'single patches'?


You might already have noticed that there are a couple of keyswitch patches, that combine single patches of the same kind in one patch.
We are glad you discovered the single patches! One of our favs is the "Morbid"-patch.
Thanks for your supportive comments here!

@re-peat: WOW! Thank you very much! Your sharp analysis extracts almost all pre-considerations that went into this instrument and we are happy that it seems as we have succeeded to quite some extend.


> there’s not a single trace of the carelessness, lazyness


 .... well that´s why it took so long to release it.
Thanks again!

@germancomponist:


> This Cello seems to be much more than a cello. Smile


. We just aimed to build a basic virtual Cello and we are already satisfied if this gets close :wink: 

@NYC composer:


> Is it demanding of CPU cycles or disk speed?


No, we don´t think so. We didn´t have any problems like that and we were using the Cello (in earlier state prototype) for quite some time in our own work. 
Also Przemek pitched in here:


> Even during betatesting it was quite lite on CPU and disk (hdd), and this on my old workstation.



@Przemek: thanks for helping out here as long as we´ve been involuntarily quiet.
And thanks for being an amazing betatester!!!

@wexberg:


> Now, more than ever, it’s vision that counts


 This makes our day. But each vision has it´s tiny and filmsy first attempts. To be honest: you really don´t want to play and to hear the first patches! :wink: 

@Jack Weaver: no impoliteness or disinterest was intended. Now we are here 

@Dan Mott:


> The same he is playing in the demo is the type of stuff that sample libs have struggled with for a long time in the past


Yes, that´s the reason why we started developing our own instrument(s) in 2011. And we were always testing: does it work or not. If not, we went back into the studio and recorded new stuff until we got it. (BTW: We went there quite often)

@constaneum & fratveno:


> Portamento doesn't seem that convincing to me





> portamento drawing that much attention to itself


Can you specify this Impression? There´s nothing we have "done artificially". the portamentos are how they were played originally. Is it the volume of the portamentos, maybe? This can be adjusted. Also the timing can be adjusted. Maybe it is the small intervalls that real cellists tend to avoid if they can for a good reason. But to be comprehensive we had to capture those also. 

@Monkberry:


> I have say, I'm surprised how good it is. Indeed, a lot of thought went into this


 We are happy to hear that, thanks!

Now we are trying to answer the MASTERQUESTION:
violine, viola, double bass......cello section....whole string choir........ Puh!

As already mentioned, we started in 2011 with our first test-recording
2012 we started recording the real samples in the MASTERMIX - Studio. And we started with the complete trio. But very quickly we had to admit, that we won´t get far if we do not concentrate on one instrument and *do it right*. 
So: there are small prototypes for violin and viola already ........ But we are still in pre-consideriation state.
It´ll take some time and we want to be careful with forcasts.

@constaneum: seems like you have to be patient

Thanks again all together; we now have to listen to a lot of violin / viola - music, we guess

Cheers

Magnus & Gabriel


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jun 16, 2015)

I must join the choir of fans of your product. It has an extremely detailed and authentic and warm sound out of the box. This is hands down the most convincing solo string library every released! And while I understand how much work went into it, I really hope you will follow this up with a violin, the logical companion follow-up to a solo cello  Congratulations on delivering such an amazing product "out of the blue".


----------



## constaneum (Jun 16, 2015)

U guys are late, Magnus and Gabriel! Hahaha. I'll pm you guys on the portamento feedback instead of here.

Oh well, I'm so excited for Violin and Viola!! Plz pardon my hyper excitement. Really hope that at least Violin will be out by end of this year and I,ll grab both Violin and Cello.


----------



## reddognoyz (Jun 16, 2015)

Just pulled the trigger. Downloading, expecting magic : )


----------



## reddognoyz (Jun 16, 2015)

YUP! what they said.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jun 16, 2015)

Magnus & Gabriel - of course, something this 'next generation' - we all want more YESTERDAY.....BUT....if later releases end of on par with this one - take the necessary time needed.


Just freaking hurry up. :lol: 



---talk about a developer coming out of the blue and landing at the head of the class. o/~


----------



## Harmonic Subtones (Jun 16, 2015)

> take the necessary time needed......Just freaking hurry up. Laughing



this must be the humour of people who are in a total relaxed state of patience.
We feel free to very slowly start to think about an honest attempt to speed up the pre-considerations of a maybe-nice-to-do-virtual-instrument called: "The emotional violin" 



> ---talk about a developer coming out of the blue and landing at the head of the class.



:lol:


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jun 16, 2015)

Harmonic Subtones @ Tue Jun 16 said:


> > take the necessary time needed......Just freaking hurry up. Laughing
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yea I think 'emotional' (often overused in our biz) describes it best. It is not just 'expressive' - but gives that 'human/emotional' element so often is missing in samples. Achieving that with the violin (and then viola) will be wonderful. Please express my gratitude to your 'player' for his exceptional artistry (and no doubt patience) in recording all this material.


----------



## Harmonic Subtones (Jun 16, 2015)

> Please express my gratitude to your 'player' for his exceptional artistry (and no doubt patience) in recording all this material.



Thanks, we will let Jan know!


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 16, 2015)

What could be better than a developer-end user lovefest?? Yay, sez I!


----------



## Lassi Tani (Jun 17, 2015)

I've been playing with it 2 days, and I must say, I'm very happy with it! On the other hand it's easy to use, but I can tweak it, e.g. the portamento speed and volume. I've been also using the attack knob: now I can adjust the attack of a note to be a bit harsh and biting, which I love! Also its sound can be from warm, dark to piercing, even shrieking.

I haven't yet added to my template. It has so much to offer, and organizing all takes time :D


----------



## Harmonic Subtones (Jun 17, 2015)

> "sekkosiki @ Wed Jun 17, 2015 9:27 am"]I've been playing with it 2 days, and I must say, I'm very happy with it! On the other hand it's easy to use, but I can tweak it, e.g. the portamento speed and volume. I've been also using the attack knob: now I can adjust the attack of a note to be a bit harsh and biting, which I love! Also its sound can be from warm, dark to piercing, even shrieking.



We are happy, that you like it!
did you notice, that you can use CC13 to let the sustain notes get to the core of its sound faster. This is sometimes very helpful in combination with the attacks to clue the actual 2 notes together as one. And you can simply play faster. 
(just a short note from our own experience)


----------



## Joe_D (Jun 17, 2015)

*Excellent VI*

First of all, congratulations to Harmonic Subtones for putting out a very expressive and well crafted first product, and congratulations to Jan Trost for playing so well.

I am glad that I bought this VI, which I am just getting to know. It makes me leave my computer and practice the real cello (to emulate the VI!). Jan's playing sets a high bar for consistency and control, with lots of nuance that the programming respects and leaves intact. To me, this VI is a curated set of cello micro-performances that are easy to string together and modify in a fairly transparent and convincing way, rather than being a SampleModeling-style "you sculpt everything from a raw lump of clay" approach. The micro-performance approach has its real benefits; it takes forever to learn to sculpt those details in real cello playing. If given the opportunity to do so using a string VI, I don't think many composers who are not string players would be able to make the many tiny and often simultaneous choices necessary to achieve a convincing result. Personally, I find that the demos for many string VI's often illustrate this point (including, to be fair, some of the use of portamento and bowed vs. slurred [fingered] note change choices in some of the Emotional Cello demos); in demos, I hear composers do many things that a real string player wouldn't ever do. With Emotional Cello, Jan and Harmonic Subtones have done a fair amount of the choosing for you, and in a way that generally works. But, you still have plenty of room to modify it to be musical in the way that you desire.

Emotional Cello is playable, offers excellent sound quality, and a wide variety of timbres and articulations. On the latter point, Harmonic Subtones says in the manual "With these patches you can most likely cover 90% of all cellistic tasks." Though one could argue about the percentage, I like their modesty in not claiming that it does everything. It does a lot, though.

One thing that I didn't notice in the manual (I might have missed it) is that it can do near-simultaneous-attack double stops even in the legato mode. If you start both notes together, you will get a double stop, and they generally even seem to rebow together! It can also do impossible triple (and greater) stops, which might be handy for sound-effect, quick underscore, and other tasks that are not predicated on emulating a real cello. Of course, it is easy enough to use a CC to turn off legato mode for a double stop and then turn it back on afterward, but for some quick double stops in context, it is easier and more natural to just have them available. This facilitates composing in a quasi-improvisational mode. The "rules" for starting a double stop and then holding one note while changing the pitch of the other are not yet clear to me (they don't seem to be consistent), but maybe I just haven't figured them out yet.

The keyswitching between the many legato types is seamless and extremely well implemented. Though I haven't been able to find every type of tone that I wanted for every occasion within a line, so far I have generally found something that works musically. And, being "in the ballpark" is still pretty darn good.

The single layer dynamics in most of the articulations in the main legato patch generally work well, though not perfectly. I am not totally convinced by the timbre change at the lowest points on the modwheel especially; the proportion of bow noise and instrument "body" at soft dynamics seems to change in a way that is different from a real cello to me. Maybe a subtle "bow noise only" sample should gently fade in under the cello tone as the modwheel goes down. I don't know if that would work or not. I'm not saying that it is bad as it is, and I'm not sure that a single-layer sustain patch could change dynamics more effectively. Remember that on a real cello, three factors contribute to dynamic and timbral changes: bow position between the bridge and the fingerboard, bow speed, and bow pressure. These three factors change sometimes in tandem and sometimes in opposition, in many combinations, yielding the tremendous palette of tone colors that the bowed strings are known for. Oh, and left hand pressure and vibrato shape and speed contribute as well. So, it is probably impossible for one CC and a set of keyswitches to emulate all of the possibilities. The choices that Harmonic Subtones made do work well considering the nature of the incredible challenge.

I should point out that the dynamic crossfade patches (and the two within the main patch) are very nice, with very little phasing sound (real strings can make sounds almost like phasing when the bow hair slips while traveling towards the bridge or fingerboard during dynamic changes, whatever minimal phasing artifacts may be present during modwheel changes could easily be mistaken for this phenomenon). These patches can be used effectively at those moments when a timbral change mid-note is needed. Harmonic Subtones has given us tools to work around some of the legato patch's limitations with the single articulation (non-legato) sustained patches and the phrased patches.

For the legato and sustained patches, the attacks are consistent from note to note, and fairly neutral. This is a big asset, as unwanted attacks which jump out plague some of the other solo string libraries. The different legato types do have somewhat different attacks, which lets you choose one that works best for the situation in your music at a given moment. Request: I would like a bigger variety of possible attack shapes (which could be added in a Volume Two someday); I'd gladly pay more for more attack shape choices during the first, say, 800 milliseconds of each note. I am not talking about the attack overlays (which are a helpful resource); I am talking about other shapes to be played by Jan leading into other sustains.

Speaking of attacks, the ones that work the least well to me are the legato patch attacks around/above middle C at very soft dynamics. With the modwheel down, these contain a nasal zing, which can indeed happen with a sloppy bow change, but which doesn't happen at all with fingered transitions on a real cello (or with a careful bow change). I think that if you turn your modwheel down, you'll hear what I mean. It's a reasonable workaround to release each note a few milliseconds before attacking the next one; though you lose the true legato, the editing and Jan's playing are so consistent that it still can give a pretty good illusion of legato.

The separate flautando patches are very nice; I particularly like the tone that Jan gets in the Flautando Espressivo patch with the modwheel up. In that patch, the transition between NV and Vibrato via the modwheel are extremely well done. In fact, I find this to be the most evocative patch in the whole instrument; don't overlook it -- move that modwheel! "Emotional" means different things to different people, but this is it for me.

My Main Request: please record flautando/sul tasto legatos and incorporate them into the main legato patch! Once again, I'll gladly pay more for a Volume Two.

I haven't commented on the shorts only because I feel that they are much easier to program in general, but they are excellent and there is a wide variety to choose from. The phrased patches and effects patches are also well done.

I will finish by saying that if anyone reading this is considering getting in Emotional Cello, I suggest that you check out the great in-the-cart price at AudioDeluxe; this pushed it into the "bargain" category for me, considering the very high quality of the instrument. I'm certainly glad that I got it, and thanks again to Harmonic Subtones and Jan.

Joe


----------



## Harmonic Subtones (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: Excellent VI*

sorry I messed up with the quote function, :oops: and try it again , see below


----------



## Harmonic Subtones (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: Excellent VI*



Joe_D @ Thu Jun 18 said:


> First of all, congratulations to Harmonic Subtones for putting out a very expressive and well crafted first product, and congratulations to Jan Trost for playing so well.




Thank you




> Jan's playing sets a high bar for consistency and control, with lots of nuance that the programming respects and leaves intact. ........ The micro-performance approach has its real benefits; it takes forever to learn to sculpt those details in real cello playing. If given the opportunity to do so using a string VI, I don't think many composers who are not string players would be able to make the many tiny and often simultaneous choices necessary to achieve a convincing result. ......



WOW



> On the latter point, Harmonic Subtones says in the manual "With these patches you can most likely cover 90% of all cellistic tasks." Though one could argue about the percentage, I like their modesty in not claiming that it does everything. It does a lot, though.



We have to feel humbled when trying to capture such an amazing versatile instrument. And we are totally aware of that it is impossible to completely manage that. For heaven´s sake! What we were trying to say is that you can cover maybe 90% of cellistic tasks of what you might expect that a a virtual instrument should be able to do. A real instrument always offers more, the further you get. So it will never ever be possible to close the gap of the last 10 % since every percentage will double up the effort you need to invest to get closer...... We had to learn our lessons with this one. We learned that, when we learned playing our instrument and we learned that with building this instrument.



> One thing that I didn't notice in the manual (I might have missed it) is that it can do near-simultaneous-attack double stops even in the legato mode.......... The "rules" for starting a double stop and then holding one note while changing the pitch of the other are not yet clear to me (they don't seem to be consistent), but maybe I just haven't figured them out yet.



You haven´t missed it. It is not described in the manual exactly because it is not konsistent and wasn´t intended. That´s why there is a legato OFF mode. But it appears, that it works to play polyphonic and change single notes in legato mode sounding correctly. But the Polyphonie start must be very accurate. But since it is not 100 % waterproof we just concealed it.




> The single layer dynamics in most of the articulations in the main legato patch generally work well, though not perfectly. I am not totally convinced by the timbre change at the lowest points on the modwheel especially....



we decided to use a LP-Filter to help to shape the dynamic Maybe we should think about having a LP-filter free patch besides the one you use.



> So, it is probably impossible for one CC and a set of keyswitches to emulate all of the possibilities. The choices that Harmonic Subtones made do work well considering the nature of the incredible challenge.



not an easy task to find the right set of samples.



> real strings can make sounds almost like phasing when the bow hair slips while traveling towards the bridge or fingerboard during dynamic changes, whatever minimal phasing artifacts may be present during modwheel changes could easily be mistaken for this phenomenon



haha, that Phenomenon drive us nutz sometimes!!!



> Request: I would like a bigger variety of possible attack shapes (which could be added in a Volume Two someday).......



heard



> Speaking of attacks, the ones that work the least well to me are the legato patch attacks around/above middle C at very soft dynamics.....



we are already looking into a small issue that might cause in this impression and will update that soon



> The separate flautando patches are very nice; I particularly like the tone that Jan gets in the Flautando Espressivo patch with the modwheel up. In that patch, the transition between NV and Vibrato via the modwheel are extremely well done. In fact, I find this to be the most evocative patch in the whole instrument; don't overlook it -- move that modwheel! "Emotional" means different things to different people, but this is it for me.
> 
> My Main Request: please record flautando/sul tasto legatos and incorporate them into the main legato patch! Once again, I'll gladly pay more for a Volume Two..



....yeah, yeah, yes okay.... request for volume two .....heard




> I will finish by saying that if anyone reading this is considering getting in Emotional Cello, I suggest that you check out the great in-the-cart price at AudioDeluxe; this pushed it into the "bargain" category for me, considering the very high quality of the instrument. I'm certainly glad that I got it, and thanks again to Harmonic Subtones and Jan.
> 
> Joe


you´re welcome. Thanks for your brief review


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 18, 2015)

I knew I shouldn't have watched the walk-through... :shock: 

Oh well, at least I can get a good price at audiodeluxe.

Wow, what a lovely new instrument we have here. =o


----------



## tokatila (Jun 18, 2015)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Thu Jun 18 said:


> I knew I shouldn't have watched the walk-through... :shock:
> 
> Oh well, at least I can get a good price at audiodeluxe.
> 
> Wow, what a lovely new instrument we have here. =o



Exactly my thoughts. Watched youtube video today and placed the order from audiodeluxe, I think I gave in at Rotaspiccato.


----------



## constaneum (Jun 18, 2015)

Guess i'll have to wait for better currency first. T_T My country's currency is dropping drastically. oh dear...buying any instrument now is almost like 1/3 of my monthly salary gone.


----------



## Joe_D (Jun 19, 2015)

I reported my own post in order to get a moderator's attention. This thread is now pinned at the top of SAMPLE Talk as such:

Global Announcement: Best Service's Emotional Cello

I am guessing that is a glitch or error, and that it should be a "normal" thread in SAMPLE Talk.

Thanks,

Joe

*<MOD EDIT: Thanks for pointing that out Joe. Should be a normal thread now.>*


----------



## Lassi Tani (Jun 21, 2015)

> We are happy, that you like it!
> did you notice, that you can use CC13 to let the sustain notes get to the core of its sound faster. This is sometimes very helpful in combination with the attacks to clue the actual 2 notes together as one. And you can simply play faster.
> (just a short note from our own experience)



Thanks! I tried it, at it works really well. Btw, I had problems with Kontakt 5.5.1.451 forgetting I added Emotional Cello library. Always after adding it and closing Kontakt, it complained that it couldn't find it. If someone else is having problems, this is what I did:

1. Find an xml file from a working instrument in C:\Program Files\Common Files\Native Instruments\Service Center and open in editor.
2. Open the instrument nicnt file in editor.
3. Copy tags ProductHints and everything inside them. Replace the same parts in the xml file.
4. Look at the Name tag. Save As the xml file and name it according to the value inside the Name tag. Here it would be Emotional Cello.xml.


----------



## tack (Jun 21, 2015)

I ran into a problem on the very first note I played after loading the library. :( But I wonder if I'm not having a problem with my install. 

I loaded the main master patch, and on the default Delicate articulation, I notice that if I hold a single note, once the sample plays out (a few seconds), when I release the key, I get a spiccato-like chirp on that note.

This happens on Delicate, Delicate fast, Proud Vib, Moderate 2, Pick Up, Fortepiano, Vivid, Renaissance 1/2, but _not_ Expressivo Xfde, Moderate 1, Non Vibrato Xfde.

Kontakt 5.5.1.451. Just me?

Edit: the release chirp only happens when I hit a key above the portamento velocity.


----------



## apessino (Jun 21, 2015)

It is not just you - it is definitely there.


----------



## tack (Jun 21, 2015)

apessino @ Sun Jun 21 said:


> It is not just you - it is definitely there.


Thanks, good to know it's not a botched install. Apparently it's the release tail. When I use CC16 to set the release tail volume to 0 it goes away.

Here's a https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QHGaR0humY&hd=1 (screencast)showing it:



Apart from that, damn, I am really loving this library. I'm replaying some cello lines from past mockups and they sound so much better. The rebowing control is awesome.

Edit: Ok, so I RTFMed and it did acknowledge this and it seems to be intentional.



> Whenever you have played a note and release it you will hear a short tonal noise sounding like releasing the string or reliefing the bow. This might be disturbing when holding a sustain note until the sound is completely decayed. Therefore you can adjust the volume of the Release samples with Midi Controller CC 16. This Midi CC is fixed.


----------



## Harmonic Subtones (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi tack, hi apessimo

yes as you mentioned, tack, we have adressed that in the manual and there´s control over the release tail volume.
Normally a string player will release his bow from the string after the note has decayed. So - that´s what we expectet - would the vi user do. 

But anyway since you´re not the only one who stumbled across that we have already fixed it and will update the patches very very soon. 

Cheers


----------



## stargazer (Jun 29, 2015)

No introductory price?
I guess I'm a bit spoiled by all sales and intro offers.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jun 30, 2015)

stargazer said:


> No introductory price?
> I guess I'm a bit spoiled by all sales and intro offers.


Hakan - I have NO affiliation with this developer and have NEVER said this about a library - BUT, it's worth TWICE the price.


----------



## fratveno (Jun 30, 2015)

Rob Elliott said:


> Hakan - I have NO affiliation with this developer and have NEVER said this about a library - BUT, it's worth TWICE the price.



+1


----------



## stargazer (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jul 5, 2015)

Now having purchased this, what I'd really like to see is 'Niente' patches on the sustains ala Hollywood Strings. 

It'd be so nice to be able to fade these patches out to nothing but air. 

.


----------



## tav.one (Feb 17, 2016)

Joe_D said:


> I suggest that you check out the great in-the-cart price at AudioDeluxe; this pushed it into the "bargain" category for me, considering the very high quality of the instrument.



Thanks for helping me save extra bucks & also for an extensive feedback. Waiting for Licence to be delivered by AudioDeluxe.


----------



## John57 (Jul 7, 2016)

Is this company still in business? The web page is not really active.


----------



## Camus (Jul 7, 2016)

John57 said:


> Is this company still in business? The web page is not really active.



I heard they were recording in the same studio as with the Emotional Cello a while back; and one of the staff there said, they had recorded a lot of stuff over weeks. Unfortunately he didn´t want to tell, what exactly they are working on. I hope they come up with Violin, Viola and Doublebass!!!!


----------



## procreative (Jul 8, 2016)

There was a post on their Facebook page a couple of months back stating a Violin and other instruments were in the works hopefully to be released "this year". But not sure why their website is so unloved and I think they maybe missed the boat a bit by not following up sooner with more titles.

Its a great library, but its such a shame, maybe sales were not as much as hoped so they have had to keep their day jobs!


----------



## Vik (Jul 8, 2016)

I wouldn't be too worried, when other companies seem to have gone all quiet for a while, they usually come up with something really good at some point.


----------



## Camus (Jul 8, 2016)

Vik said:


> I wouldn't be too worried, when other companies seem to have gone all quiet for a while, they usually come up with something really good at some point.


...and I think this company came out of nowhere with this very very comprehensive debut library (which shurely took some time to create) - wouldn´t make me wonder if this will occur again


----------



## procreative (Jul 8, 2016)

The only thing that troubles me is a while ago when it first came out they said adding a Violin would not be too difficult as the techniques they used and scripting would be easily ported into it.

I am sure they will have a Violin at least, but it might be a while. Look how long Alex at CS took, it almost seemed like he had given up altogether, what with website crashes, no updated info etc... and now he seems to have a whole raft of products on the go.


----------



## noises on (Jul 8, 2016)

Yep, emo cello is right up there in a whole range of criteria. I hung in there for about ten months waiting for emo violin. In the end I buckled and went for bohemian violin. Both companies lead the solo bowed vi,s on offer at the moment imho. Let's hope they are simply to busy working on their studio tan,...and on the brink of their violin release.


----------



## Quasar (Jul 9, 2016)

Rob Elliott said:


> Hakan - I have NO affiliation with this developer and have NEVER said this about a library - BUT, it's worth TWICE the price.



I visited a walkthrough a while back, and it does indeed look and sound like a great library, but not all of us are made of $$$. Why can't the high-end orchestral music developers ever do what Orange Tree Samples just did with its group buy, and give people of lower means a chance to buy at a _significant_ discount and make it up by expanding their customer base through sales volume?

Since software is like pharmaceutical drugs, in which the cost is all up front with the R&D and not invested in an actual physical product, IMO everybody would win, both the end-user and the developer.


----------



## Darren Durann (Oct 9, 2017)

I have Emotional Cello and Chris Hein. I love them both about the same, but it's nice to mess with the EC (easier to get a good sound). That said, a dry cello library can be invaluable, and Hein hit it right on the mark too imo.

Emotional Cello is just a plain great SOUNDING v.i. in my opinion. The sound itself can be very inspiring. I've written for EC before and ended up using the CH on the final mockup many times.


----------



## noises on (Dec 5, 2017)

Harmonic subtones, well known for their raked back marketing tactics, (ie: none) have miraculously advised via Facebook that they will be releasing Emo Violin at Namm 2018. https://www.facebook.com/Harmonic-Subtones-947925025271159/?ref=br_rs Personally cant wait to hear this. Could it be that the fast pace of advances in sampling and scripting has forced them to delay the release date to add further capabilities to outstrip recent Violin Vi releases such as Josh Bell for instance?


----------



## Lode_Runner (Dec 5, 2017)

noises on said:


> Harmonic subtones, well known for their raked back marketing tactics, (ie: none) have miraculously advised via Facebook that they will be releasing Emo Violin at Namm 2018. https://www.facebook.com/Harmonic-Subtones-947925025271159/?ref=br_rs Personally cant wait to hear this. Could it be that the fast pace of advances in sampling and scripting has forced them to delay the release date to add further capabilities to outstrip recent Violin Vi releases such as Josh Bell for instance?


Not miraculously. I was starting to worry so I emailed them and they got back to me straight away. I suggested they probably should give a progress update on Facebook as well, and minutes later they did.  They seem like really nice guys, just not very active in checking in on Facebook.


----------



## Sami (Dec 6, 2017)

In my imagination, Subtones are the ultimate geeks... And I love them for it. I live like 20 minutes from where they recorded :O


----------



## Nahnou (Jun 7, 2018)

Harmonic Subtones said:


> Hello to everybody in this thread!
> This is Gabriel & Magnus from Harmonic Subtones.
> Looks like we are a little late to the party and we want to apologize: it took a while until our user account was activated. But now we are here and try to answer your questions.
> 
> ...


I bought Emotional Cello some years ago, and i still have some unresolved problems with this instrument.
1- The vibrato keyswitch (E-1 & F-1) doesn't work properly, I have to activate it twice before it take effect. The other problem with this keyswitch is that it acts as a rebow keyswitch, so i can hear a bow change everytime the keyswitch is pressed
2- The automatic bowchange doesn't work on sustain articulations, so all the notes are short notes.

Does anyone meet this problem with this instrument?

Thank you.


----------

